# Huge M.2 works on 2x / 4x



## chimuelo (Nov 29, 2017)

Great deal on large capacity M.2.
After buying 4x M.2s since their arrival noticed speed had no real benefitit over 2x, and throttled down to 2x when streaming.
H97 chips are my favorite atm which isn’t 4x but the less featured chipset is very fast and lean for my tastes.
These slower spec’d M.2s are just as fast as 4 x for our needs, larger and cheaper too.
Tested it on Z270, Z97 then H97.
Bench numbers look better but transaction and random access is the same.
Ive always preferred Phison controller as like Samsung, Write speeds are not my concern, read and random are.
Phison controllers don’t throttle down.
Perfect for STEAM + OS. Even streaming but great buys.

Nobody wants 2x except me. Love this giant bastard.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 29, 2017)

These are overkill for sample streaming. No real life differences between these and good sata ones like Samsung 850 evo. But sure, if you have money to burn by all means...


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 30, 2017)

Exactly.
This is for OS+Sample loading.
And they’re better than SSDs for those chores.
2x speeds ares the sweet spot.

Link disappeard, I shall refetch it.
1.2 TB for these prices is great XMas gift to yourself.
Slightly cheaper than EVO.

Basically an OS + Omnisphere Drive.
No patience for progress bar..


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 30, 2017)

These won't get rid of progress bars in Kontakt. The SSD is not the bottleneck. Same thing many other places


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 30, 2017)

Here it is.

https://www.mydigitaldiscount.com/mydigitalssd-pcie-m.2-ssd/

Trying to find the new wholesale site with the cheap 1.2TB for 350.
It really is a cyber whatever killer deal.

And Progress bars in Omnisphere boss, not Kontakt.

I load templates from SSDs, never touch the template after that.
But I do change my Dual Live Mode set ups.
This is where NVMe shines, and why PCI Gen 3 2x speeds are perfect.
2x is cheap compared to the “faster 4x” that costs much more and hogs/wastes bandwidth.

Obviously you don’t perform live or need faster Sample “loading.”
In case others do that is why I shared this.

Even the cheap 512GB 185 dollar SBX is great for Sample “Loading.”

Cheerz


----------



## cola2410 (Dec 2, 2017)

chimuelo, do you have any experience with Xeons on Win10? Basically I'm torn between building a HEDT with 128GB max and overheating Skylake or Xeon-based workstation with virtually unlimited DDR capability. From this perspective I'd like to have a bit of understanding if I'm still good with 128GB and superfast SSDs for buffering or go get as much DDR as I can on Xeon...


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 3, 2017)

Can’t help you out other than guys I know using 128GB Xeons for video rigs.
All older 600 chip stuff, but they are happy.
Guys here with huge expensive rigs got more experience than me.
I’m a fast quad multi PC type user.


----------



## woodslanding (Sep 30, 2018)

Would you recommend going with a 3.0 x 2 drive on a newer board that supports 3.0 x 4? Elsewhere you said to 'check compatibility'. Is that a compatibility issue?


----------

